

Jeff Pulver opens up on Silicon Valley’s scorn for old entrepreneurs - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/innovations/wp/2014/10/09/jeff-pulver-opens-up-on-silicon-valleys-scorn-for-old-entrepreneurs-and-why-every-start-up-needs-a-lead-singer/

======
dreamweapon
_I was in Silicon Valley two years ago meeting a partner of one of the most
famous VCs in the world and when he told me to my face, told me “Jeff, look,
you’re not 25 years old having just left Facebook as a product manager,
because if you were I have $5 million for you.” He looked at me and said I was
worthless._

Facebook actually has 25 year-old "product managers"?

~~~
yid
> Facebook actually has 25 year-old "product managers"?

Yup. Also: engineering managers of the same age.

Edit: I don't work there. I happen to know someone who is 27 and a PM at
Facebook, who has been there for 4 years (as a PM).

------
dalke
> "When I meet a start-up I always ask them who is the lead singer. Because in
> a band the lead singer doesn’t have to play an instrument. They just have to
> lead."

Who was the lead singer of Peter, Paul, and Mary? Of The Beatles? David Lee
Roth and Sammy Hagar were lead singers of Van Halen, but were not the leaders
of the band.

It seems a bit odd, in an article about ageism, that the topic should veer so
quickly to trying to fit a startup into a certain model of rock band, given
that several extremely successful rock bands don't follow that model.

